# O and trapped wind - who gets this?



## nzgirl (May 12, 2009)

hi guys,
i'm wondering how common this it. i've googled it trying to find if there's a cause, but nothing comes up. there are a few references to it on other boards though.
Around O, and I think it is directly after, I get a day or two of really bad trapped wind - like colic. Can be painful, quite uncomfortable to eat and the bloating is insane.
Does anyone else get this? Do you know what causes it? ie, could you get it with a false peak also?


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

After you ovulate your progesterone levels go up. Progesterone relaxes the muscles which keeps the uterus nice and calm so the baby won't come out. It also makes the digestive tract nice and calm so no poop can come out!!! That can also mean gas and bloating for some people. Maybe you just have a few days of adjustment when your progesterone spikes?

It's also possible that your ovulation pains feel like gas pains to you.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I get it at times too! Annoying!


----------



## nzgirl (May 12, 2009)

thanks for your replies ladies - I had a strange month this cycle, and wasn't sure of when I O'd. Turns out this month the wind was from a false peak (signs of O but no temp rise, was sick and travelling), and when I actually did O I didn't get the colic noticably this time around.
Perhaps the rising estrogen increases levels of bacteria in the GI tract, perhaps the swelling follicles put pressure on the intestines...
Runnerduck, my first theory was the progesterone slowly everything down b/c that makes sense. But there's no constipation accompanying it, and it most definately includes wind up in my tummy - burping, gurgling, can't eat much food and if I do I blow up like a balloon in there. Constantly feel the need to toot (sorry TMI) to relieve the pressure in there lol. Even worse, this cycle I was stuck on an aeroplane while all this was going on!


----------

